# No Problems with L212



## 4joe2c (Jan 17, 2005)

Gee, with all the complaints reported here about the L212 software upgrade, I hope it won't offend anyone for me to say that my system upgraded without a hitch...so far.

Most interesting is that the PVR unit is much, much quieter than it was before. This is true whether the unit is off or on. I've monitored it at all times of the day and night, and find it is not the noisy unit it was before. Anyone else notice this? Or am I losing my hearing?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Most likely your fan just gave out and your unit is approaching dangerous overheating  

Sorry, I just couldn't let it go that someone isn't complaining... :icon_lol:


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

Skates said:


> Most likely your fan just gave out and your unit is approaching dangerous overheating
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't let it go that someone isn't complaining... :icon_lol:


 :hurah: :lol: 
and just think - if my power had not gone out for a couple of hours it would have been ME posting to NOT complain. This sucks, I never get mercilessly jabbed for no good reason.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

I haven't had any problems either. Also I've noticed I don't seem to be having the audio dropouts that I was getting.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I am happy to report that L212 appears to be just fine here too. Last evening I checked 3 recordings my OTA timers fired and all was well.

I did observe one minor scare when I turned on the 921 from standby. It was listing NORMAL but the screen was in stretch mode. Within 5 seconds, the screen went back to Normal. The channel was MSNBC. A little slow on the recovery but I did nothig to make it go back to normal.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

I agree with the others, above. I have had no problems with the latest software upgrade. I have never had any ZSRs or failures to record. Slight pixelization and audio drop-outs are just as frequent as my 301. Once or twice the red record-dot does not show, but my 921 always records. I have two young boys that constantly pause, rewind, and fast forward shows without a hitch.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I find L212 a slight improvement. I think the picture in the guide window
is much better (no red lines). It still gets stuck in stretch mode with an
unresponsive SD/HD button. If it cured the jitter problem for some then it
would seem to be a substantial improvement in that regard.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

A happy upgrade for me too. With the exception of a couple local OTA's no longer showing guide data, everything is working fine. Tuner even seems to be locking on station better, not getting fading signal strength when I change between OTA's.


----------



## Forceten (Jan 31, 2004)

Are the audio drop outs fixed?

I think I still see the ZSR


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

212 has been fine for me as well but still get the occasional audio dropout!


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I am happy to report that L212 appears to be just fine here too. Last evening I checked 3 recordings my OTA timers fired and all was well.


Well, Don, you must be blessed. Did any of your recordings involve consecutive recordings? I can no longer record two consecutive recordings without the second one ending up as a zero second recording. *rest of the rant deleted...enough Jerry. See my response to you in your closed "Stop Adding New Features" thread. - Mark*


----------

